# How many shrimp per gallon?



## flowmsp

The CRS will be fine with the cherries OR the blues but not both. The blues, assuming you mean blue pearls will interbreed with the cherries.


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff

Ahh, good to know, then I will stick with the cherries. I have Eco-Complete (black) for a substrate so the reds, and red/white will stand out nicely.


----------



## g01ngog

20 shrimp depending on the layout of your tank will not look like much in your 30 gallon. I have about 13 cherries and 20 tiger shrimp in my tank, and they're all hiding somewhere.


----------



## Jadelin

Shrimp have very little bioload, and people keep breeding colonies of 100 RCS in 10 gallon tanks no problem. So unless you're planning on exceeding 10 shrimp per gallon, you're not going to be overstocking your shrimp.


----------



## gordonrichards

Start off with cherry shrimp first to get your feet wet. If you manage to keep them alive for 3 months you should be good. Once you see berried females and cherry fry, you'll know the tank can support life.

Only get crystal shrimp if you have an established tank. Don't learn the hard way, or you could end up with an expensive mistake. $$$

-Gordon


----------



## msnikkistar

Honestly, the whole "spring per gallon" rule doesn't really exist. Neither does the whole "max capacity" thing either. The latter being something I just recently learned.

If your tank is cleaned and maintained very well, there is no max capacity. Shrimp will continue to breed. 

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff

Thank you everyone for the great information. I appreciate all the advice.

I will start with Cherries and see how it goes.


----------



## nilocg

Check this out, this was recently posted in another thread. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD6k2tY-ko0


----------



## AoxomoxoA

msnikkistar said:


> Honestly, the whole "spring per gallon" rule doesn't really exist. Neither does the whole "max capacity" thing either. The latter being something I just recently learned.
> 
> If your tank is cleaned and maintained very well, there is no max capacity. Shrimp will continue to breed.
> 
> You learn something new everyday.


I agree they'll keep breeding, but at a certain point doesn't the population max itself & less babies survive till adult? like it kinda takes care of itself due to food/space etc..? (circle of life yada:red_mouth)

OP: definitely take Gordon's advice, raise some RCS before you try higher grade CRS or you may set yourself up for heartbreak & walletbreak.


----------



## Aubzilla

If you are maintaining the tank well and feeding appropriately, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## msnikkistar

dirtyhermit said:


> I agree they'll keep breeding, but at a certain point doesn't the population max itself & less babies survive till adult? like it kinda takes care of itself due to food/space etc..? (circle of life yada:red_mouth)


Not as long as there is ample food, and clean environment


----------



## snausage

I personally wouldn't be comfortable with more than 25-30 crs per gallon. That should be more than enough for most people.


----------



## gordonrichards

25-30 is a good standard.


----------



## oblongshrimp

I guess you get to a point where you can't maintain a clean enough environment for them anymore.


----------



## msnikkistar

Pretty much. I dont think I would want shrimp past 30pg. It would look way too scary to me.


----------



## H2OLOVER

im running about 400 rcs in my 10 gallon with my assassin snails, zebra plecos, and MTS


----------



## Jadelin

Heh heh, you guys would all laugh at me with my four cherry shrimp in my 10 gallon! Despite that, I still see them all the time, although they are the only thing in there aside from a few snails, so they have no reason to hide.


----------



## Floridagirl

H2OLOVER said:


> im running about 400 rcs in my 10 gallon with my assassin snails, zebra plecos, and MTS


 Wow. Any pics?


----------



## Tyrant46290

nilocg said:


> Check this out, this was recently posted in another thread.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD6k2tY-ko0


There is only like 5 shrimp in there. What's that supposed to refer to? 😅


----------

